# True Blood lips?



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2011)

My friend Tracey is looking for the perfect blood red lipstick to recreate the ever popular True Blood lips  Can anyone make any suggestions? We swatched my perm MAC lippies (Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Brave Red, Cockney, MAC Red), along with Kanga Rouge (Dame Edna) but none were quite right - I was hoping Brave Red would be it. We looked at Karla Sugar's round up of MAC lippy swatches too and couldn't find anything quite right.
  	Definitely open to other brands, but preferably able to be purchased in NZ - would hate to CP and have the colour be wrong!  
  	Tracey is NC15 with blue eyes and black hair.
  	I was thinking a black lipgloss over red lips might do the trick at a stretch?

  	Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## sayah (Apr 23, 2011)

NYX has some great red lipsticks. Black Cherry or Chaos maybe?


----------



## makeba (Apr 25, 2011)

black cherry by nyx is a beautiful color?  I blended Ruby Woo and Kirsch Mattene together recently and the color was wicked!! its not like the pic you have posted but the blended color was awesome.


----------

